# need tires f250 diesel, 8 ply ok?



## dupont24 (Oct 8, 2010)

Needing some tires for my f250 diesel. Have 10 ply tires on truck now. Had a set of bf goodrich all terrain 8 ply tires given to me. Will they work for my truck and for extra weight of snow plow and salt?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

As long as the weight rating matches the door sticker, or your actual weight, you are OK.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I run 8 ply BFG's on my truck with no problems. V blade and salt spreader with salt.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Sizing makes a difference as well. 8 ply 285s will hold more than 10 ply 245s


----------

